# Spalted Maple price? with picture!



## DirtyMike (Dec 6, 2015)

I had a rather confusing experience today at a small sawmill. fresh 2ishx12×8' Live edge pecky spalted maple was on the menu today. The sawyer had posted other slabs and boards and his prices were good. The slabs were all cut from trees that a dozer had knocked down last year. The slabs were not sealed, were starting to crack down the middle and none were cut to the same thickness. The sawyer would not give me a price and insisted i made an offer. I figured the board footage, estimated the grade of material and gave him an offer that was double his price for oak the same size . He replied with his offer which was double my price. huh? I said if it were kiln dried and sealed yes sir. I didn't even counter offer and left on good terms with the man.

My question: How much would you have offered for the slab pictured and described?

also he offered to put it is his kiln to dry he said it would be 3 weeks. IS that even Possible?

any opinion will help.


----------



## WDHLT15 (Aug 15, 2011)

I sell those type maple slabs all the time. I saw mine at 2 3/8" thick, kiln dry them down 8% moisture content, and plane them down to a full 2" thick. I sell them for $6.63/BF ready to use. A 2" x 12" x 8' slab would be 16 bf. At my price, I would sell the finished slab for $100. If it was green off the saw, undried and unplaned, the price would be more like $75. Hope this helps.


----------



## DwightC (Apr 10, 2016)

I recently paid $7.50 bd ft for a slab of spalted holly about the same size (17 bf). I'd previously bought spalted sycamore for the same source for around $6.50 bf. The guy I deal with is a straight shooter, he has a small operation-kiln, portable sawmill, makes local deliveries, basically a one man operation. His prices are fair, but he's not in business for his health.

Between this and the previous comment, I hope that gives you a sense of price. If you don't mind sharing, just out of curiousity, what was your bid and asked and what part of the country are you in?


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

If it's pecky and hasn't been cared for I wouldn't offer over $1/bdft.


----------



## DirtyMike (Dec 6, 2015)

I offered him 2 dollars a board foot, which was double the price for his oak slabs the same size. if any of the slabs would have been the same thickness and in better shape I would have offered more. But after seeing his other slabs cracking i decided to pass at any price. I deal with this kind of crap all time in Central Arkansas, Dwight.


----------

